# Are these puppy teeth AND adult teeth?



## hershey109 (Jan 11, 2011)

Sorry I had to ask since Hershey is my first dog and I don't know much. I've learned so much from this forum though! 

Are the smaller teeth in front puppy teeth? If so, when do they come off?


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Yep. When I got Twiggy, she had 11 retained baby teeth. I started giving her chewys and bully sticks and 10 of them fell out on their own. If they don't fall out, when he gets fixed, they can be pulled. If already fixed, then you have to schedule a dental to get them pulled. But try chewys first. The chichen jerky gives them a good work out and so does bully sticks. I would stay away from rawhide.


----------



## hershey109 (Jan 11, 2011)

Thanks Pam! Time to order bully sticks!!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

You can get in there and wiggle them too. If they are well seated and the chewing doesn't help loosen, then get them out when he is neutered. Brody had a bunch pulled at that time and the roots were HUGE. Like 1/2 an inch long. There's no way they would have come out on their own.


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

It's good to come here and ask questions, so don't ever feel shy about that!
Hershey is such a cute little guy :love7: You are taking good care of him.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

teehee. Hershey is a SHE. She will be spayed. (I could not resist!!)

Do you have an appointment for her yet or an idea of when she will be spayed?


----------



## hershey109 (Jan 11, 2011)

jesuschick said:


> teehee. Hershey is a SHE. She will be spayed. (I could not resist!!)
> 
> Do you have an appointment for her yet or an idea of when she will be spayed?


LOL! Thanks for correcting Karen. 

I still haven't scheduled her to be spayed. Still afraid and wanted to wait probably a couple of months more. How many more baby teeth does Ruby and Faith have? I remember reading that your vet didn't want to take them out when they got spayed. Are the baby teeth left the ones in front too?


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

oh gosh sorry!!! Why was I thinking Hershey was a boy?! I will pay more attention next time. Sorry little Hershey!!!


----------



## hershey109 (Jan 11, 2011)

Brodysmom said:


> oh gosh sorry!!! Why was I thinking Hershey was a boy?! I will pay more attention next time. Sorry little Hershey!!!


LOL! Maybe because she's got similar markings as your little boy Brody. hehehe. No worries, we get it all the time.


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

Jerry'sMom said:


> It's good to come here and ask questions, so don't ever feel shy about that!
> Hershey is such a cute little guy :love7: You are taking good care of him.


Hershey is such a cute little girl! LOL! :love7:


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

Quigley had 16 retained teeth they took out when he was neutered. It was questionable whether they would be able to before surgery. It has to do with how they are processing the anesthesia and how long they can keep them under. Or at least that was my understanding the way the vet explained it to me.


----------



## gBOYsc2 (Feb 6, 2011)

I just recently noticed that my boy Pablo has retained several of his baby teeth as well. He is scheduled to be neutered on June 3, so we are going to have them pulled at that time.

I had to do a lot of searching. The prices from different veterinarians ranged from 40-90 dollars per tooth that needs to be pulled. WHAT A RIP OFF. Thankfully I found "the spay clinic" in Edmonton that only does spays and neuters and things that go along with it like tattooing, dew claw removals and tooth extraction and by some miracle they only charge 5 bucks a tooth! WOOHOO! lol


----------

